# Is a 160kg reasonable for someone who weighs 11.5 stone?



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Just curious on how much I should be lifting at my weight. Been powerlifting for 3 month ish and my dl always seems to be on the way up. The gym owners reckons that I should be doing over 200kg but I'd probably snap lol.

Anyone have an idea, or is it down to genetics?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

400 kg sounds average aim higher!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

That's ok aye.

Keep training hard and eating well and it will continue to get heavier.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd have some canny back muscles lashing up 400kg, I do think that my form may suffer like


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheers dez mate, I do feel with perfect form that it would go up further. My other lifts have went up a fair bit also


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dentylad said:


> Cheers dez mate, I do feel with perfect form that it would go up further. My other lifts have went up a fair bit also


If you think your form needs tinkering, lower the weight until it is perfect, then crack the weight up again.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dezw said:


> If you think your form needs tinkering, lower the weight until it is perfect, then crack the weight up again.


This ^^ x x


----------

